# Windsor Greys



## Clodagh (18 June 2015)

Watching the Royal procession today with my Mum and we were talking about the greys. They look very much like Cleveland bays...except being grey! Are they just a 'type' or cross that the Queen breeds or do you seem them out and about? Are they bred from cleveland bays? They were lovely to watch.
And on the subject - a couple of the cleveland bays had an awful lot of white, I thought it was meant to be minimal?


----------



## highlandponygirl (18 June 2015)

I think the greys are just bred for their colour, I'm sure I read somewhere that draught types are used to influence the types they breed, you can certainly see that aspect in them.


----------



## Clodagh (18 June 2015)

Thank you, they are very lovely. I love a grey!


----------



## highlandponygirl (18 June 2015)

Love them too. I love the dappled grey they have when they are young, it's a shame most of them grow out of it.


----------



## SpringArising (18 June 2015)

CBs and IDs look very similar:

CB:







ID:


----------



## CBFan (19 June 2015)

Some of the bays are only Part bred Cleveland Bays, in which case they may have more white on them, some aren't Cleveland Bay at all... but within the Cleveland Bay there is the occurrence of more white appearing than is acceptable by the breed Standard - My lad is down as mismarked in his passport as he has a large white Star and a snip on his nose (which disappears in summer)...


----------



## Rollin (19 June 2015)

CBFan said:



			Some of the bays are only Part bred Cleveland Bays, in which case they may have more white on them, some aren't Cleveland Bay at all... but within the Cleveland Bay there is the occurrence of more white appearing than is acceptable by the breed Standard - My lad is down as mismarked in his passport as he has a large white Star and a snip on his nose (which disappears in summer)...
		
Click to expand...

If the snip on his nose disappears in summer, appeal to CBHS.  A white star is allowed.  If you live in Yorkshire you will find the Trustees more than helpful.  

Not all of Her Majesty's carriage horses are pure bred CB's I suspect because there are not enough being bred.  The Royal Mews do require horses of stature, which is why the full brother of one of my mares was gifted to the King's Troop as an officer's horse.  He did not grow tall enough for the coaching teams.

The Windsor Greys are not a breed but certainly most of them are bred in Ireland and will have a substantial portion of Irish Draft even if not registered in the stud book.  A number of us were able make a private visit to the Royal Mews a few years ago.  We all asked the question's of Head Coachman with regard to pure and part breds and the influence of the Irish Draft.  It was an enjoyable occassion.


----------



## irish_only (20 June 2015)

HM the Queen has been using UK Irish Draught stallions for some time now to try and produce Windsor greys, including my old lad Connaught Grey.


----------

